# Have I Made a Boo Boo?



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Just bought this.

Does anyone have one?

Can't find too much info on the net, believe their coffee machines are supposed to be good.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281656375389?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like a bargain to me.

75mm burr and 800W motor - should be able to handle anything that you throw at it (although I am not sure that it would be 800w)

Nice and retro as well. New Macap M7A go for about £450, so looks okay for a used version.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks a decent deal to me.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hope so guys, nothing to lose really, a bit big but should look nice next to the Alba. It's not stepless so will be asking around when it comes about how to do conversions, I presume these normally have detents so lock in grind settings and that your remove the detent system to make a grinder stepless?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

If it's anything like he Macap m4 that I used to have its just a case of ordering a stepless collar and worm screw. The plastic collar screws off and the new one goes in its place. You would have to drill 2 holes in the case to attach the worm drive to.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

No i'd say you've made a good buy there


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Neill said:


> If it's anything like he Macap m4 that I used to have its just a case of ordering a stepless collar and worm screw. The plastic collar screws off and the new one goes in its place. You would have to drill 2 holes in the case to attach the worm drive to.


Can you recommend anyone?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

espressotechno does parts for Macaps.

He might be a good place to start.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The adjustment mechanism is different to the m4 so the simple conversion to stepless, might not be so simple. For the money it is a good buy and one that someone on here pointed me towards. I would imagine that modifyingg it for single dosing should not be that difficult.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

It's here, it's gorgeous, looks like one of those large electric motor you find in factories.

Oh and it's fecking huge My wife is going ballistic


----------



## jpm (Apr 12, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> It's here, it's gorgeous, looks like one of those large electric motor you find in factories.
> 
> Oh and it's fecking huge My wife is going ballistic


Mine is being delivered next Tuesday, can't wait







.

I did not realise how big this thing is, my wife is not going to be happy when this thing turns up unannounced. :$ lol


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Have you bought the same one as me jpm?

If so it will probably be filthy, spent all morning stripping it and cleaning it, just got it zeroed and mucking around with it. I think mine needs new burrs though as I'm not far away from my zero point for a dark roast bean so don't expect it to work with the Yirgacheffe.


----------



## jpm (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes I bought the last one they had for sale.

I am "upgrading" from a Krups burr grinder







so hopefully it should be a significant step up for me.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Be interested in what you think,if you are considering any mods or getting spares (struggling to find info - I think it's actually a Macap grinder but don't know what model) give me a shout, if they have to come from abroad I would be happy to share shipping costs.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I think it may be an M7 Macap,


----------



## jpm (Apr 12, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> I think it may be an M7 Macap,


Yeah it looks like it, (http://www.cafeparts.com/, they have a schematic of MXCP parts)

The burrs are from the M7 which if I am not mistaken Happydonkey sells.

My initial plan is just to get it up to scratch i.e. replace any worn items. I am not planning any modifications steppless etc at this time (this is bit of a new territory for me :$). If I need to buy any parts from abroad as well I would be happy to share the shipping.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

As I said, try espressotechno for any parts.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> As I said, try espressotechno for any parts.


Bloody hell, small world not too far from me.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Site not working properly


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Pm him. He was posting on here about an hour ago.


----------



## jpm (Apr 12, 2015)

I received my Elektra MXPC today. It required a thorough clean as it was full of coffee grounds so I took it apart and cleaned it.









I am not sure about the burr wear. I ran my fingers against the burrs and managed to get a cut but otherwise I did not feel massively sharp.

I currently only using a Aeropress so it is hard to judge by eye only and touch if the grind is fine enough,it looks uniform though and is not clumping together. At setting 1 (very fine) the doser delivered 22 grams / 10sec (and the grounds are not warm at all to touch). mremanxx what grinder settings are you currently using?

Otherwise it looks in decent condition for its age, a couple of small scuffs at the back and scratches on the plastic underneath the lid for the hopper and doser (not visible when the lids are on).

And yes it is enormous the wife was not very impressed. I haven't tested how much ground coffee is retained but I suspect it is going to be quite a bit based on the size of this thing.


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

jpm said:


> I received my Elektra MXPC today. It required a thorough clean as it was full of coffee grounds so I took it apart and cleaned it.
> 
> View attachment 13675
> View attachment 13676
> ...


Looks likes you got yourself a great bargain. Grats! Happy with it so far?


----------



## jpm (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah very happy, it seems very solid and a capable grinder albeit a bit of a overkill for a few espressos a day







. I really like the retro look as well.

My only current niggle is that I need flick the doser release switch 6 times to complete empty the doser.

Also I need to play with the grind settings a bit more to find the appropriate grinder settings but I will sort it out next week after I get the manual machine.

(Left is coarse 8, Middle intermediate, Right is setting 1 (fine)).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jpm said:


> My only current niggle is that I need flick the doser release switch 6 times to complete empty the doser.


Six times is pretty good going.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jpm said:


> Mine is being delivered next Tuesday, can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you getting on with it?

Came across this article and am planning to do these mods

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/three-mod-night-or-taming-titan-macap-m7k-t19597.html

Got new burrs and stepless mod coming from espressotechno (on here Ian has been really helpful)


----------



## jpm (Apr 12, 2015)

I am really happy with it, it is working great with my classic







.

I am planning to replace the hopper with a smaller cylinder since it is way too big but other than that I am very content with it as is (currently).


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Did you look at the mods on the link? I have my new burrs, stepless adjuster, my switch should arrive tomorrow and I will cut the body down the get the hopper mod done, like you wasn't sure if the burrs were ok but bought a new set anyway.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry JPM, just re-read your post about being happy with it as it is......I'm old


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

jpm said:


> I am really happy with it, it is working great with my classic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you manage to find a smaller hopper for the Electra then? How you getting on with it now?


----------

